# Navigation Data EU-2019.20-10482



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

With 2019.20.2.1 came new navigation Date for the EU that was already hinted at in 2019.20.1 regarding Conditional Speed limits.

i wondered that the the update to 2019.20.2.1 took longer than predicted and checked the car, I saw that it already hat 2019.20.2.1 on it and was ready. I wondered why I didn't get an notification from the Tesla App. Later I then got the notification. This morning i then saw that I also had now the new NavData... So it seems that NavData is somehow bound to the Firmware update?


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Pol Bettinger said:


> With 2019.20.2.1 came new navigation Date for the EU that was already hinted at in 2019.20.1 regarding Conditional Speed limits.
> 
> i wondered that the the update to 2019.20.2.1 took longer than predicted and checked the car, I saw that it already hat 2019.20.2.1 on it and was ready. I wondered why I didn't get an notification from the Tesla App. Later I then got the notification. This morning i then saw that I also had now the new NavData... So it seems that NavData is somehow bound to the Firmware update?


No, I guess navigation update is unrelated to firmware updates. I got 2019.20.1 like a week ago. Still on the 2018.xxx nav data. When I checked yesterday, nav data were on 2019.xxx without any notification. Then, couple of hours later, I got the 2019.20.2.1 update notification.

And, by the way, I can't see any improvements. Speed limits displayed are still far removed from reality...


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Strange. I also had 2019.20.1 before but didn't get the NAV Update til I got 20.19.20.2.1. The strange thing about it was that the update notification that the software update was complete did only come after NAV Update was done...


----------

